# This is just overkill....



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Who the heck needs two bicycles?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Good observation


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Looks like my neighbor's place, he has 2 bikes too.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

I never fail to get a good belly laugh when I log on to PF.net. you guys are insane.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Joe said:


> I never fail to get a good belly laugh when I log on to PF.net. you guys are insane.


Be careful, it's contagious.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Psh, I have 5 bikes! After all, one is none, two is one, three is two, four is three, five is...ok five is enough.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Joe said:


> I never fail to get a good belly laugh when I log on to PF.net. you guys are insane.


You pretend to think we are insane, but you really think we are normal. That means you are us and we are you. What does that really mean?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Not sure I'd be opening my garage door in that situation.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Too empty to be @SOCOM42 's garage.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

nice!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Too empty to be @SOCOM42 's garage.


Close, only I don't store in a garage, fire regulation require that I store in a ventilated concrete bunker.

Besides, those are only palletized cans from a DRMO sale, been there done that.

Remember, I use to deal in military surplus, look at my comm shelters from those purchases.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Reinforces my belief that I have enough ammo (and bikes).


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

jim-henscheli said:


> Psh, I have 5 bikes! After all, one is none, two is one, three is two, four is three, five is...ok five is enough.


Do you know how to ride a bike?


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

No bikes, but (hanging head in shame) it does have a Prius.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Denton said:


> You pretend to think we are insane, but you really think we are normal. That means you are us and we are you. What does that really mean?


I think I understand what you mean and that is really scary.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

NOW THATS AMMO!!!! and I thought I had a good stock pile...


----------



## Economic Survivalist (Dec 21, 2016)

Never can be too prepared! They may get a flat.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Notice a guy coming by here lately peddling ice cream on a bicycle with two front wheels and one on the back. Big ice chest on front. I been thinking of some way to make money without leaving home. Do yall reckon that would be a good plan? Raising rabbits for fun and profit did not work out well last time I tried that.


----------

